# How many IUI's before moving to IVF?



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

I was just after some feedback from people who have not had success from IUI and gone down the IVF route.  My gynae suggests 3 IUI's but now that the first one hasn't worked I am feeling very despondent about it all and am not sure if I should try it 3 times.  I just can't understand why it didn't work..the sperm didn't even have to swim up the fallopian tubes, what more could you do?

I am seeing my gynae this afternoon and will speak to him but also wanted to hear it from the "horses mouth" so to speak.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

We were recommended to move on to IVF after just 2 IUI's.  Our consultant would have been happy to do a third cycle but thought our chances would be better with IVF as they can see more as to what is going on with the eggs etc.  As you can see from below, this was the right decision for us.

Good luck with your appointment this afternoon

Moomin
xxx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there i have been advised 3 IUI's then IVF i am due to be basted for 1st time next week as for the IVF i am only 6mths on waiting list another 2 years to wait so i am going to take all the help i can get. I did read somewhere that the % decreases each time you do it but that might be wrong info


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Lotus Flower,

I was thinking about you today wondering how things were!

I am sorry it didn't work for you this time, i felt very despondent for the first few days after finding out it hadn't worked.  But i now feel, 'its only the first go' and 'next time they(the docs) know more about me and how my cycle works' it'll give us a better chance!

If you have a look at the success rates, it rarely works first time and people who are pg from IUI its seems to be 2nd or 3rd time lucky.

I hear IUI is the least stressful fertility treatment so it must be worth a couple more goes, before trying IVF?

Good Luck hon for next time, and i hope it works for you!

E x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Hi Ellie-yes AF arrived yesterday morning and I have been really down, it hit me hard this month.  My gynae is away in August so I have persuaded him to do another IUI straight away.  I started the Clomid tonight and will have a scan on Monday and, all being well, will be basted again next week probably.

I sooooo don't want to have to do IVF so will probably give it 3 shots.  If it doesn't work the second time then we will speak to gynae and consider the next step......but that doesn't bear thinking about at the moment.

Sorry to hear about your cyst-is it a month off for you then?

Lxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi lotus flower

Yes its a month off for me this time, they say the cyst is normal, and can happen when having drugs so fingers crossed it'll be ok when next af comes!!

I know exactly how you feel, i was devastated when IUI didnt work first time, even though you try and think realistically you cant help getting your hopes up a bit!!!

I'm glad you can start again straight away and i hope this time it works.  At least you know what to expect and will be less anxious.  If you are worked up and worried that can also have an effect! 

Im just trying to forget things for now and keep occupied and wait for our next chance!

Good luck hon, let me know how things go!

E x x


----------

